# Craving a BCI



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Aargh, christmas wait is killing me!! I need my freaking boa!!!


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol, i am thinking what to get for christmas just got a bts on friday my birthday lol. what next??? hmmmm...:hmm:


----------

